# The Plantation



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I secured my nights at the Plantation for Hawgfest. I'm just wondering when everyone's gonna be down there.

Wednesday thru Saturday for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

How many bottles of firewater are you bring???


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Wednesday through Sunday for me.

Harle96, I have your seat at the picnic table reserved for you on Friday night


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thursday thru Sunday for me...


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thurs through Sun for me and my crew


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Ahhhwww, man, I'm going to really miss you guys this year.  This will be the first year that I won't be there to partake in the festivities and fish with the best Erie has to offer. Unfortunately, I'll be doing the Alaska cruise thing this year. We do have a couple of charters setup for salmon/halibut early on and a couple of other excursions as well.
Someone please tip one up for me and we'll catch ya on the bounce...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I will be there Thursday-Sunday.

Hopefully someone will do a shot with Harle, because he refuses to drink alone.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Hopefully someone will do a shot with Harle, because he refuses to drink alone.


I will, I fear no shot ! Notice shot is not plural !


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there Thursday Morning until Sunday morning.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

thursday to sunday here as well......thats if im still around and havnt gotten transferred


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

We all must be nuts. Hawgfest is nearly 2 months away and we can't stop talking about it. Has anyone checked the weather for that weekend? 

Counting down the days, for sure.

I'll bring some special sauce guys, don't you worry!!

Harle


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Hook N Book said:


> Ahhhwww, man, I'm going to really miss you guys this year.  This will be the first year that I won't be there to partake in the festivities and fish with the best Erie has to offer. Unfortunately, I'll be doing the Alaska cruise thing this year. We do have a couple of charters setup for salmon/halibut early on and a couple of other excursions as well.
> Someone please tip one up for me and we'll catch ya on the bounce...!


we got ya covered Hook! rex,tracy and i will be in fri-sun.tip a few and catch a few!!! have fun on your trip...sounds like a good one! and thanks for thinning the competition...now if i can beat the other 104 boat loads of "pros" i'll have it made!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> and thanks for thinning the competition.


That's a good one. Obviously you've never seen him fish.

I was thinking of maybe doing a fish fry on Thursday. Just keep it simple with some fish, french fries, and maybe some wings. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm bringing Nick with me Thursday too... He'll have his harness tying gear. 

Maybe he'll do a shot with you Harle...


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I was thinking of maybe doing a fish fry on Thursday. Just keep it simple with some fish, french fries, and maybe some wings. Any thoughts on this?


I've got a fryer and propane tank, oil, and some fish. Be glad to bring those.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

triton175 said:


> I've got a fryer and propane tank, oil, and some fish. Be glad to bring those.


Cool. Pick up some french fries and wings, and we'll be set.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

less than a month to go.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

tubuzz2 said:


> less than a month to go.


yes sir reeee, time to move west


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I've got one of those single rooms for Thursday and Friday Night...depending on how things go, might stay for Saturday as well.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Harle I have to admit that I have never partied that hard the night before a tournament. The only thing funnier than you walking around, going shot for shot with anyone willing to man up, was Bthomas having to fly back to the boat ramp when he had to drop a Fire Water Dookie 5 min before takeoff and watching him waddle like a penguin down the dock to the jon!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Those were good times. We'll do it again shortly.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Papascott, you can paint one mean picture with words... LOL


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm drawing a picture myself Carl!


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

what a memory huh? I have to remember to stay away from Harle's bottle this year. "I love fishing with a headache" LOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I'll be up there Friday the 18th after work cing how jr was born 3 weeks early'


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Papascott said:


> Harle I have to admit that I have never partied that hard the night before a tournament. The only thing funnier than you walking around, going shot for shot with anyone willing to man up, was Bthomas having to fly back to the boat ramp when he had to drop a Fire Water Dookie 5 min before takeoff and watching him waddle like a penguin down the dock to the jon!


I'm seasoned and that was strategy . Looking forward to the festivities.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I learned a lesson, dont mix beer and shots!! Not going to fall into that trap again!


----------

